

Show HN: 1000memories for pets (My first MVP) - msencenb
http://www.thepetmemoir.com/

======
Khao
I like the simplicity of it all and the concept is cool, but I think the price
is outrageous. 25$ for a single page with text and pictures? I could just get
a free flicker account and create an album for my pet. I know "unlimited" is
kind of nice, but I don't think people would upload that much pictures of a
pet, probably no one would take the time to upload more than a hundred
pictures. Remember that there is a finite number of pictures of your pet, if
you only had taken 30 pics of your dog and he's dead, you can't really add
more pics later on.

Also, I think the choice of picture on the plans & pricing page is not right.
It's showing cute puppies but your website is about pet memoirs and I think it
would make more sense to have an adult animal and maybe even give the picture
an old look. The current picture does not appeal to the memoir side of the
website.

Other than these things, I think it's well done and looks good.

~~~
msencenb
Thanks for the feedback. Good insights on both pricing and pictures

------
msencenb
Hey guys. I'm building a more serious startup also... but got tired of not
launching something so decided to take a week long detour and actually launch
something. There are a few bugs, its definitely an MVP... but it is something!
Let me know what you think please :)

Oh and p.s. if you are viewing <http://carlypet.thepetmemoir.com/> and don't
see the slideshow up top refresh your page. There is a bug with s3 and the
jquery slider I'm using.. still digging into that one.

